# Best wma for gun hunt



## hunter1979 (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey guys,

 So normally I go to Chickasawhatchee Wma every year for the December gun quota hunt! For what ever reason I did not get picked this year for it or the first one( 2nd choice on quota application.) I would like to hear everyone's opinion on what are some of the better wmas with the open sign-in gun hunts! I would still prefer hunting somewhere that has hogs as maybe a by product! Where in the state does not matter to me. I am open to any where! Thanks to everyone!


----------



## garveywallbanger (Sep 18, 2017)

They dont call em DIY hunts for nothin. Loose Lips Sink Ships


----------



## antharper (Sep 18, 2017)

I like several around middle ga , lots of deer and hogs , ocmulgee , beaver dam , horse creek just to name a couple, I've had more success on these 3 than the rest , just for deer and a great chance at a nice buck I like West Point , they usually have one open gun hunt !


----------



## Judge (Sep 20, 2017)

Horse Creek


----------



## b rad (Sep 20, 2017)

garveywallbanger said:


> They dont call em DIY hunts for nothin. Loose Lips Sink Ships



Loose tweets sink fleets


----------

